# ATV trail advice



## BerryNut (Dec 29, 2008)

I am done ice fishing and the places I want to fish are still frozen over. So in a couple weeks, the weekend of the 17th 18th and 19th, I want to take the wife down somewhere in south or souther eastern Utah to go riding. I have not really been riding south of Fish Lake and this time of year I figure we better go around Moab, or Kanab. Looking for fun scenic rides and difficulty isnt really a factor. Looking also for places with camp grounds near by or places we can at least trailer to and camp out in the open. any advice is appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I just got back from the Blue mountains (San Juan) and I can't wait to go back for the things you described. I may even go back this weekend.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I just got back from the Blue mountains (San Juan) and I can't wait to go back for the things you described. I may even go back this weekend.


Not on 4-wheelers? I thought that was against your religion? Just playing with you....not it that way you pervert. :wink: :lol: 8) I will be out on my quads in the desert this weekend...along with half million others. :shock:


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

http://www.atvutah.com/tristateohv/

According to the forecasts, the further south you get, the less rain you'll have to deal with.


----------



## BerryNut (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks for the tips. i have no desire to hit the dunes this coming weekend. You guys that go out there have balls of steel, or a few loose marbles one of the two. I dont do the crowd thing. I'll have to check out the Sab Juan area. How long of a drive from Orem? Do you get there the same as you would going to Lake Powell? again not really familiar with the south part of the state. Thanks


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

This is where I would recommend, great time of year to go, but don't let anybody else know about this local's secret, j/k it is widely known, but fortunately rarely used. There are specific atv trails, one specific one that was awesome that I rode last year, but very scenic everywhere you go. http://www.sanrafaelswell.org/gallery/gallery.php the picture at the top of the screen there is jahan and his brother. :mrgreen:


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

We have been going down to a place thats about 15 miles out of Green River called 10 mile wash. It is a pretty ride, about 30 miles each way. It takes you down through some ledges, lots of sand. It will take you down to the green river. Its a pretty ride. Only 1 section that is a little difficult. The river might be a little high at that time so you may not be able to make it all the way to the river bank because it tends to wash up the canyon a little bit. There are also some sand dunes called "white wash sand dunes" around that area that are fun.

http://www.seuohvclub.org/tenmilepic.html

Heres some pics from last time we were there ilast april. You can see where the river has washed up some of the draws. We went back in November & was able to make it all the way down to the green.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

great pic there stevo


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > I just got back from the Blue mountains (San Juan) and I can't wait to go back for the things you described. I may even go back this weekend.
> ...


It was in my oversized wheeler, I can drive those and still be in good grace. :mrgreen: Took me 45 min. and 20 bucks just to get the mud off.

I may have to buy a rhino this week though, you guys are a bad influence, I may get dis-fellow-shipped, but it just seems like so much fun. *(u)*


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

What kind of truck is that Tree? Is it one of them new hybrid monster mudders?


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

Hmmm, I didn't expect cell phone coverage here. It's 9:30 pm, and nearly 70 degrees at the bottom of the Beaver Dam Wash in far southwestern Utah (lowest point in the state). No snow for miles, and a great place for ATVs if you can avoid the cacti.


----------



## scotty0902 (Feb 3, 2009)

what is the elevation there? 
(curiosity)


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I know you are already gone to another location but if it fancies you for another trip, try the devils race track in the san rafeal. It is a amazing ride. Lots of Desert Bighorns to look at too.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry I missed this post, our atv club just got back from a kanab ride you could have joined us. Look at utahatv.com it lists the dates for the club rides we go out about once a month.


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

i am heading to the san rafel swell tonight, i have a few maps but none of them show a loop or any type of atv trail just alot of roads and some unimproved stuff what i would like is a trailhead with a 5-6 hour drive is there an out there? please give me a holler if you know of a good one.


----------

